

Intro to Unix for Web Developers - QuarkSpark
http://www.extropia.com/tutorials/unix/index.html

======
SkyMarshal
Site's a bit old. Check out the sidebar menu, "Crossbrowser Java" (yes Java,
not Javascript):

<http://www.gunther.web66.com/crossjava/>

 _"The likelihood is still high that when someone visits your site, they may
still be using Internet Explorer or Netscape Navigator 3.x instead of the 4.x
version."_

~~~
stoolpigeon
The index page for the site gives a good explanation, "Note that this is not a
commercial site. Other than being fairly old, the code and work here is no
longer supported.

However, while not everything here is cutting edge, polished, bug-free, or
'ready-to-run', everything here should be interesting and educational for all
users (even the more out of date sections), even today."

So some things have surely aged better than others. Sometimes older resources
like this can be helpful in building some context.

